# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone Box Broadcom Unlocker Released

## seffari

Hi, new update for Cyclone Box is ready. *Added support for reading Unique Data files for Broadcom 21351 based Nokia* *Phones* * C3-00 RM-614* * X2-00 RM-618* * X2-01 RM-709* * X2-03 RM-709* * X2-01.1 RM-717* * 7020 RM-497* * 2710c RM-586* * and more...*    *After read Unique Data you can:* * - Unlock SP locks by reading LBF data* * - Backup FULL RPL (including superdonlge) 100% Nokia-Like* * - Repair corrupted Superdongle keys* * - Authorize your phone with SX4 emulation inside box* * - Detailed Security Analysis* * - Downgrade this phones* * - More ...*  * X2 Example Uni Data read and Security operation*      * PS1 : Server connection and 10 credits (with 100 credits threshold) required to perform Broadcom Uni Data dump.*   *PS2: After reading uni data, all operations is standalone (just likely previous basing upon cached data)*  * PS3: Server charged credits, but my phone got disconnected during hash  read operation, and hash not readen. What to do, what to do? If your  account has been charged, the data generated at server are cached too...  That means you can repeat process again (previously charging battery,  i.e.), server transaction will be succeeded and no credits charged.*  *NOTE* Box firmware v01.82 is required to use this update.
Software and loaders should be automatically updated.
In case if you have aborted your update process, and now having problem with running app - you can download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and place it in your Cyclone directory...   
MORE COMING !!!
Best Regards,
Cyclone Box Team

----------

